

The war between the city of Los Angeles and its mountains - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/los-angeles-should-be-buried/

======
acomjean
Glad it references the McPhee "Los Angeles Against the Mountains.” essays. It
included in the McPhee book "the control of nature'. Three interesting essays
on the flood control of the mississippi, controling volcanoes in iceland and
the mudslides of the sanGabriel mountains. McPhee's writing isn't always the
clearest, but his topics are realy interesting. Plus he gets people to open up
and talk to him.

As people spread out around cities they'll bump into these natural hazards
more and more. People aren't good at assessing risk.

------
atdt
The flooding and landslides of 1969 killed 91 people, not "more than a 100
people", as the article claims.

(See <[http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/heavy-rain-
leads-...](http://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/heavy-rain-leads-to-
landslides-in-southern-california>.))

